# Ikea mice



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Those of you with rats may already be familiar with Ikea's cuddly toy rats. I have just been and they are now making these in different colours (black and white) and they have added mouse toys to the range. They have white, chocolate (brown) and blue (grey) mice for 79p each. Personally I am not a soft toy person but if anyone is they are a bargain


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got one of each! They hide in my bookshelf 

Sarah xxx


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Cait i am so jealous i LOVE ikea!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I love Ikea too but I'm also a HUGE cuddly toy fan I collect cuddlies of all the animals I keep and my favourite is a standing guinea pig called "Ray" he's even entered into guinea pig shows :lol:

Right off to Ikea to add to my collection


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I found them!! http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70145472


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

my doughter have all colours of the IKEA mice *gg* she get them last year and they live in an extra cage with toys and house.

she is learning to be carefull with mices and feeding there mice constand..also clean they up.

..the chocolate mice get birth one baby (wight mice) in dezember, so the grey mice musst be castrated  verry funny situation at the veterinär :mrgreen:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i already have them!! 

love the bulldog they have now too


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I have some of those :3. They live on my printer .


----------

